# [SOLVED] GPU and Video memory clocks at half speed



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello, I recently bought an HP elitebook 8460p with a dedicated AMD radeon 7450m which ist listed to have a GPU clock speed of 750Mhz and Memory clock of 900 Mhz on different hardware information tools like Speccy, CPU-Z and GPU-z; but when running GPU-Z it lists the GPU clock at 400Mhz and the memory clock at 650 Mhz in the sensors tab. 

Yesterday I managed to run the GPU and its video memory at their correct speeds by installing the chipset drivers but today the speeds are again almost cut by half. I have put all the power settings in AMD catalyst and in windows control panel to Max performance and disabling all energy saving settings to no avail. I am running the latest AMD drivers and windows 8.1 64 bits.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: GPU and Video memory clocks at half speed*

Are you checking the clock speed while the gpu is under load or idle. Even on performance setting the gpu doesn't max out it's clock speeds with no load.


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: GPU and Video memory clocks at half speed*

Yes, I have checked the clock speeds while playing WoW and diablo III and the clocks are at half speed, sometimes y gets to the max speed and it gives me a 20FPS increase in those games. Some other times it is at full speed the entire time. In both cases the GPU load is listed at 90% or more while the game is running.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: GPU and Video memory clocks at half speed*

Whats catalyst showing as far as your speed are in the overdrive tab? when you run a game vs using the desktop do the clock speeds change at all? even a little?

Also keep in mind that your laptops gpu will always be fighting heat and will run a lot slower then the desktop version. Just because one program or website says what speed a typical 7450m runs at doesn't mean your isn't set lower to avoid heat issues with your make and model laptop.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: GPU and Video memory clocks at half speed*

are you on battery or are you on your power adapter when you check this?


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: GPU and Video memory clocks at half speed*

It says that AMD overdrive is not compatible with my processor. I have checked it on battery and with the power adapter on. Either way sometimes the GPU is at full speed and stays like that until I shut down the laptop, other times the clock speed changes depending on what am I doing. but most of the time it starts at those mid settings and stays like that until I reboot the laptop. When running games and the card is at full speed it sits at 70°C.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: GPU and Video memory clocks at half speed*

Yea 70c is pretty hot for a laptop gpu and it isn't going to take much more , if amd overdrive is locked out they probably have custom settings in the firmware to keep the gpu from melting down.

My advice is to set your games to runs smoothly while the gpu is running on it's lower clock speeds and not expect so much from a laptop. If the clocks were any higher it would run even hotter.

You could try to test the temperature to clock speed ratio by running the computer in a very cold environment to see if they are allowed to increase when it's very cold.


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: GPU and Video memory clocks at half speed*

Um, I think I'll wait until the warranty expires in like 2 weeks to check how is the thermal paste on the GPUand CPU; meanwhile I switched to another laptop with an Nvidia 435m which runs cooler and gives me more FPS


----------

